# Time Schedule For Villagers Crafting?



## JKDOS (Apr 21, 2020)

Is it completely random, or is there a time schedule when villagers will crafting in their homes?

If no one knows, I'll start logging it until I can paint a clear picture


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

i’ve seen some people say that there’s typically a villager crafting in the morning/early afternoon and then again during the evening, but i haven’t noticed a distinct pattern with my villagers aha


----------



## Boccages (Apr 21, 2020)

Seems random to me, but more likely if you have people over visiting your island. But it’s just an impression and not anything factual


----------



## tajikey (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm more concerned with what they're crafting than when. Does villager type dictate anything, or is it completely random?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 21, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i’ve seen some people say that there’s typically a villager crafting in the morning/early afternoon and then again during the evening, but i haven’t noticed a distinct pattern with my villagers aha



My pattern is similar to what you've described

I see them crafting at least 3 times a day.


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 21, 2020)

I don’t know if there is exact times but if I do check throughout the day, I can a find a couple crafters. The length they are craft can vary too because you may not know when they have started, I seen 20 minutes all the way up to 2 hours+

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



tajikey said:


> I'm more concerned with what they're crafting than when. Does villager type dictate anything, or is it completely random?


According to official companion guide, there are some recipes that are dictated by villager personality


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 21, 2020)

i don't think it's random at all. everyday i have always had one crafting approximately (give or take an hour) 5a-12p, 1p-6p, 7p-?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 21, 2020)

Kurashiki said:


> i don't think it's random at all. everyday i have always had one crafting approximately (give or take an hour) 5a-12p, 1p-6p, 7p-?



Yep, that's about what I'm seeing


----------



## TrippyKitten (Apr 21, 2020)

I've seen about 3 a day but never paid attention to times.


----------



## moonshi (Apr 21, 2020)

Kurashiki said:


> i don't think it's random at all. everyday i have always had one crafting approximately (give or take an hour) 5a-12p, 1p-6p, 7p-?



Yes I think this is the time frame as well, if not, it's pretty close. If I really want to check, I do it in the early morning, afternoon and after 7pm. There is always 1 villager inside crafting.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 21, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'm more concerned with what they're crafting than when. Does villager type dictate anything, or is it completely random?





Morningowl said:


> I don’t know if there is exact times but if I do check throughout the day, I can a find a couple crafters. The length they are craft can vary too because you may not know when they have started, I seen 20 minutes all the way up to 2 hours+
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020
> 
> ...



Check this out, it has which personalities give which recipes.









						Animal Crossing Data Dump
					

Read Me  <a href="https://i.imgur.com/yUIqJEZ.png">Use the tabs at the bottom to navigate and scroll</a> Welcome to the Editors Only sheet!  Please come to Discord if you need help editing or just want to pitch in suggestions for new features. We're currently looking for help with ideas on how to...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 21, 2020)

I agree with the three times a day...
Is it just me or do you guys seem to have the same people crafting most of the time?
I keep getting duplicates as well. I'm tired of it always being Audie and Rex lol


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 21, 2020)

I've been trying to track the time over the last few days. Not a lot of data, obviously, but I've found 3 villagers crafting.  Early in the morning (6:30-7:30), mid-afternoon (around 2:30), and late evening (7:30 or so). Tonight I wasn't able to play until around 9:00 pm and found someone crafting immediately.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Cancoon said:


> I agree with the three times a day...
> Is it just me or do you guys seem to have the same people crafting most of the time?
> I keep getting duplicates as well. I'm tired of it always being Audie and Rex lol



I am getting duplicates, too. 2 days in a row. Got a DIY in a message bottle, same recipe from afternoon crafter. Got a DIY from a balloon, same recipe from a crafter later that same day (don't remember the time period).


----------



## Madrox6 (Apr 21, 2020)

I check between 8 and 10am, 1 and 5pm, and after 7pm. I'm not sure what the exact time frames are, but those are reliable for me


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 21, 2020)

Ah, I know this one!

#1 starts Building when you first sign on during the day.
#2 starts 3 hours from then.
#3 starts 3 hours after that!

so for instance, Lily is crafting a Fruit Basket when I first play at 10AM. Colton will start making a recipe at 1PM. Then Octavian will start at 4PM.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 21, 2020)

So just 3 a day, then?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 21, 2020)

Jesusfreakette said:


> Ah, I know this one!
> 
> #1 starts Building when you first sign on during the day.
> #2 starts 3 hours from then.
> ...



This. I've been purposefully grinding the DIYs from villagers during my regular gameplay for the past week or so and I can confirm this is how it works. I've been consistently getting 3 DIYs from them per day. I don't think you can get 4. It seems like no one crafts anymore after the 3rd one stops their 3 hour crafting spree.


----------

